
Apple's Incredible Efficient Growth - aj
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-and-efficiently-growing-its-future-2010-5?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29
======
Tamerlin
One reason that Apple is able to so much with such a small R&D investment is
that Apple doesn't develop much technology.

As an example on the other end of the spectrum, Intel develops a LOT of
technology -- though a lot of that R&D, IIRC around half, is dedicated to the
fabrication side of things.

The difference is that companies like Microsoft and Intel create technology,
and companies like Apple put it to use and convince people to buy it.

Microsoft is funny about technology R&D though. Not in a good way. It's
probably related to having someone with the imagination of a bacterium running
the show while the person responsible for the company's rise to dominance is
off trying to save the world or something. :)

